# A-1h skyraider



## J Blaze (Jan 11, 2009)

I have an A-1H SKYRAIDER w/SPECIAL BOMB
the bomb is a toilet
whats the value of this?
BIG THANKS FOR ANY HELP.


----------



## 78REDBIRD (Oct 2, 2004)

This is based on a real event during the Vietnam war. Check out the links.
http://midwaysailor.com/midwayva25bomb/
http://www.flickr.com/photos/rudyperry/5662156774/


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

J Blaze said:


> I have an A-1H SKYRAIDER w/SPECIAL BOMB
> the bomb is a toilet
> whats the value of this?
> BIG THANKS FOR ANY HELP.


You have a REAL A-1H with a toilet? It's probably worth a couple million bucks!

If it's a scale model, you're going to have to give a hell of a lot more details than "I have an A-1H with a toilet." 

Scale? Manufacturer? Built or unbuilt? If built, is it WELL built and painted? Is it a plastic model or a die cast toy? Where'd you get it? How old is it? Etc, etc, etc...


----------



## djnick66 (May 2, 2008)

Its probably the 1/72 Hasegawa kit, although there is/was a resin conversion for the Tamiya kit.


----------



## J Blaze (Jan 11, 2009)

it is a HASEGAWA 1/72 kit #BP104;1600 still in a kit form not put together. thanks.


----------



## djnick66 (May 2, 2008)

Oh probably $15 give or take


----------

